# Where to go from here?



## Evie-Bean (Mar 30, 2011)

I was just wondering if anybody had any advice regarding where to go from here? I have just completed yet another unsuccesful IVF attempt  
That make it 3 failed fresh cycles and 1 failed FET. Each time i'm finding it harder to pick myself up and carry on as I'm sure many of you can understand (unfortunately) 

Sorry for the ramble but this is a brief as possible history of my tx.

Before we embarked on this latest fresh cycle (our first self funded) we had a follow up/planning appt to discuss what else could be done and the hospital were great and I had blood tests (still under NHS) which included AMH, thrombophillia screen, thyroid function and antiphospholipid antibody test. All of which came back clear the only notable thing being my AMH was on the low side (5 i think!?) However I had my suspicions of that as I only had 3 eggs collected the first time, 7 the second (with increased dose of Gonal F 450iu) So was surprised that I got 13 collected this time with 2 transferred with assisted hatching and 3 frosties of goodish quality.

What I really wanted to know is what else I can ask the clinic to check when I go for my follow up next thurs? I'm loathed to jump straight into another self funded FET and do exactly the same and end up with the same result. Negative way to look I know but unfortunately this process has slowly eaten away at my optimism. The thing is every time I have been through this the clinic have told me that everything has gone well, good fertilisation rates, good embryos and good transfer and then everything goes wrong from there. Every cycle I have started bleeding early in the second week of the dreaded 2ww, so have never made it to OTD. Am i just incredibly unlucky or could there be other reasons for this?

Sorry for the ramble but I have found this site so helpful during my 2ww's that the opinions of the lovely ladies on here are invaluble to me.

xxxxxx


----------



## Bella31 (May 12, 2009)

Hi EVie
Just one thought - have you looked into getting your immunes looked at? There is a whole board on here which focuses on immunology and how it can affect fertility, so might be worth a look at. Mine would definitely have been detrimental to my ivf in 2010 had they not been treated during the cycle. It's under investigations I think. 
Bella x


----------



## Bella31 (May 12, 2009)

Sorry - under Diagnosis... Just checked


----------



## tracyl247 (Mar 14, 2010)

here is the link Evie-Bean - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

take care

Tracy


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Evie bean, I ve just had yet another failed tx 3rd time!!!!. I'm having a hysteroscopy and endo scratch on Friday, apparently there is evidence to suggest that especially done before another cycle it can improve implantation rates and positive results. We however, are nt doing another tx, but just hope we may fall naturally afterwards!!!!! Good luck with your FET xxxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Evie-Bean
So sorry about your BFNs.      I don't have direct experience of this(I bled early on one 2ww but not on the others).  However, I know that some clinics give additional progesterone support during the 2ww for women who start bleeding before OTD.  If you do a search on the FF site, you should be able to find out more.  It is worth checking out immunes too, although you may find that your existing clinic won't do this.  I had my immunes checked out between my second and third cycles by going to a separate clinic in London for tests.  The results turned out to be fine so no help (IYKWIM) but at least it was another possible problem scored off the list.

Really hope you find something which will help your frosties snuggle in next time.     

Ellie


----------

